
How to deploy your static blog on Kubernetes - 0b01
http://rickyhan.com/blog/k8s.html
======
alpb
> Ingress

> Don’t use it on GKE. It’s basically a CDN cache that charges ridiculous $$$.

Unfortunately not true. Ingress is not a CDN and is charged the same price as
a regional load balancer (Service.type=LoadBalancer that you used in your blog
post).

